# Painting rusty drums



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

they use an epoxy coating on the inside of deteriorating water lines to help preserve the line. maybe there is a licensed plumber in your area who does this. but it would probably cost less to do it yourself.you can buy what you need at betterbee.

http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=1278

it's $11 for 5#, so i think it's less than the other you were speaking of. this is for galvanized extracting equipment. but i think it would adhere well to a standard 55gal drum.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

It's not really 5 pounds. The "shipping weight" is 5 pounds.
I just bought a quart from Brushy Mtn. and with shipping it
was about $16. It goes a long way, though I only needed to 
do one small extractor basket.
Tom


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

You may want to investigate this coating, suitable for cisterns:
http://www.amesresearch.com/bluemax.htm

It has the benefit of being a one-part coating. The disadvantage to it is that, although it cures in 24 hours, it remains tacky for weeks. Since my use for it was not food-based, I have not asked them how the tackiness affects foods in contact with it, but the customer service folks are very helpful and reply promptly.

Available in 1 gal and 5 gal. 5 gal was $187 with shipping to Erie.

Edited: I emailed them and got this reply:

_"Thank you for your inquiry.

Blue Max is designed to be used below ground level or top coated. The tackiness is by design and makes the bond with the top coat extremely strong. 

Having said that, some folks leave it as is and that is okay as long as it is out of direct sunlight as it is slightly UV sensitive over time. 

The tackiness will disappear over time but, in the meantime, is safe for potable water and food in its cured state. 

If you have any additional questions, please also feel free to call me at 888-345-0809. 

Best regards,
Jeff "_


----------



## Church (May 31, 2007)

Im not sure if its rated for food grade but it has a less than a minute set up time and I use it for all my koi ponds instead of concrete. It is virtually indestructable. Polyurea.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

If it were me, I would use the food grade barrel liners available in many places including bee supply outfits.


----------

